# Must have lower chest to have upper chest?



## god hand (Aug 15, 2005)

Think about it, I've never seen anyone with an overdeveloped upper chest.  or a bigger upper chest than lower chest. So maybe the best way to get an upper chest is to train lower chest?


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 15, 2005)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt???


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2005)

I just took 3 weeks off all chest work because of a minor injury. So I thought I would try an experiment, I did 4 sets of incline DB press and 2 sets of incline cable flys and nothing else!
Guess what, only my upper chest was sore the next day.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 15, 2005)

Probably more of a genetic thing?. Flat bench fly's, and presses pretty well work the pecs in general; I know there movements that concentrate on either upper or lower. But my point is if you don't develop pretty well with an overall exercise, you are just not going to have super pecs.

As a genetic thing I was fortunate, I have always had good pec development, even before I started lifting.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2005)

Lee Haney had the freakiest upper chest I've seen. Vince Taylor, never did incline work.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Lee Haney had the freakiest upper chest I've seen. Vince Taylor, never did incline work.



I'll agree with that, but Chris Cormier has some great all round chest development. That guy has freakish genetics...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Lee Haney had the freakiest upper chest I've seen. Vince Taylor, never did incline work.



Lee Haney's chest is nasty.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just took 3 weeks off all chest work because of a minor injury. So I thought I would try an experiment, I did 4 sets of incline DB press and 2 sets of incline cable flys and nothing else!
> Guess what, only my upper chest was sore the next day.



Probably your pectoralis minor, not the clavicular head of your pectoralis.  Furthermore, that doesn't mean that your "upper chest" is going to grow or strengthen while your lower chest maintains.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Probably your pectoralis minor, not the clavicular head of your pectoralis.  Furthermore, that doesn't mean that your "upper chest" is going to grow or strengthen while your lower chest maintains.



No it was the upper part of my pectoralis.....and I don't know what it means but it would appear to me that you can focus to some degree more on one area of your chest.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2005)

The old upper lower chest debate lives on. 

Most of how your chest develops will be determined by your genetics.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2005)

Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But............but you're dead. How can this be??
LMAO! Good to see you!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey DG, yup, still around, been busy with the new job and all, good to see some old faces still around.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> The old upper lower chest debate lives on.
> 
> Most of how your chest develops will be determined by your genetics.


Doubt it will die anytime soon


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No it was the upper part of my pectoralis.....and I don't know what it means but it would appear to me that you can focus to some degree more on one area of your chest.



Mmkay.  Think what you will.


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Mmkay.  Think what you will.


and you too


----------

